# Age of Mythology vista error



## StephanGFX (Jul 13, 2007)

I just bought a new Acer Aspire 3680 Notebook PC that came with vista on it. I installed age of mythology expansion and fully updated it (manually). When I go to multiplayer and then type in my login credentials and hit sign in, it loads for a few seconds and gives me the following error:

Unable to connect with ESO (on UPD port 2300) do to a network error or lack of administrator rights. visit www.eso.com for more information.

I googled it over and over again and I couldn't come up with anything. I did find out that this is a common error with vista computers. I am also on a wireless network. I opened the ports 2300 and 64520 on UDP already. I also edited the shortcut for aom so that I have admin rights etc.

Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tokoolfive (Aug 18, 2007)

You probably have to change it to be compatible for xp. To do this, you right click on the icon. Then click property. Click the compatibility tab. Under compatibility mode, check the box and scroll and find xp. then while ur there double check and make sure that at the bottom the admin is checked (run this program as an administrator)


----------



## gammaster (Nov 29, 2007)

i have problems with aom on vista but i have a desktop computer non notebook and it goes online with aom but it blacks out and says video card has failed and it exceeds the requirements and i had a pro look at it and he coulndn't figure it out so ya


----------



## gammaster (Nov 29, 2007)

also i have aoe II and aoe II expanstion and they work find on vista


----------

